# What do you miss most about childhood?



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

The sense of wonder about even the most insignificant things and being innocent about the amount of evil in the world.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Not wondering what body parts have broken overnight in your sleep and having so much energy and excitement to try new things.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I miss the imagination, the believing in the impossible. Also the sense of certainty that wonderful things would happen to me when I grew up. Once you've already done everything you don't have as much to look forward to.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My life changed forever when I learned there was no Father Christmas.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Building forts in the backyard and reading all day, then sleeping under the stars at night during the summer. I'd love to be able to do that again someday (the sleeping outside bit, probably not building forts).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Long lazy warm summer days and then cool fall days when it was time to go back to school.  I remember sitting at our kitchen table during breakfast.  The windows faced east so often the shades were down on summer mornings.  Made the light in the kitchen golden.  And after breakfast I would go out in the backyard and play with Spot, the beagle pictured below.  Forty-five years later and I still miss him.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Being hopeful and wondering what my future might bring.
Dawn


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Our family life with my parents and my brother.


----------



## Basil Sands (Aug 18, 2010)

Lying on the lawn and staring at the clouds till I fall asleep not knowing the neighbors might think it strange.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't think of anything I really miss... being a kid kind of sucked, frankly.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> My life changed forever when I learned there was no Father Christmas.


Same here, like all the magic got sucked out of your life. I also miss believing in the faraway lands portrayed in my favorite childhood books. I always wanted to live there.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I miss reading all day, wandering the neighborhood freely...

I don't miss knowing that things were dysfunctional as heck and not being able to get away from it or do anything about it.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Which one??


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Not being in charge, not having to make decisions, not having to worry about money.  But most of all I miss my mom.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

The innocence and bliss of not knowing, and spending time with my grandpa on his farm.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I miss walking to and from school, the feeling that going somewhere on foot was a grand adventure and that it didn't matter if it took me forever to get where I was going.  I miss playing outside in the summer from dawn till the streetlights came on.  I miss the family piano; whenever my relatives who played would come over, the second thing they would do was sit down and play just for me.  I also miss being able to jump rope really well, and really fast, whenever I wanted to.


----------



## JenniferS. (Mar 9, 2011)

I miss feeling invincible, like nothing could ever hurt me and nothing could ever go wrong. It's not until you grow up that you begin to realize all the things in life that COULD happen or MIGHT happen in every situation. 

When you're little, you never boggle your mind with all the what ifs, you just 'are'. Maybe it's freedom of the mind I'm going for and not invincible. *shrugs*


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I miss my grandparents.  You could go to them with any problem, not be judged, just more hugs & love!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I miss my sister who was a year younger than me. We were very close and even shared a room at college since she was so  "smart" she graduated from high school a year early.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I could be serious and say: I miss my parents and sister....

Or I could say the first thing that hit me when I saw this: I miss thinking I know everything.
Well, maybe not everything, but a lot. And I miss thinking that most adults are idiots.
Wait! I still believe that most adults are idiots. It's just that I'm one, too. And the older I get, the more I realize how right I was. Adults *are* idiots.
(Just joking...well, not really. Each day I learn how much more I don't know about what I thought I did know.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

my metabolism


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Not really having to worry about anything.


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds weird but I miss dreams about flying. I always used to dream of that as a child. I felt so free, so limitless, and I loved the weightless tingly feeling in your stomach mid-flight. I can't remember the last time I had a wonderful flight dream, but I'm determined to get them back


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Nickelodeon's afternoon programming in the summer.  The Adventures of Pete and Pete, Hey Dude, etc.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I had a miserable childhood and I don't miss it a bit! Life has improved steadily ever since.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Spending days in the library since I didn't want to be home.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I miss all the time I had to do whatever I wanted!!

Vicki


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I miss my Mom, the way she always made me feel like everything was going to be okay. I miss the feeling of comfort, caring and absolute love her hugs would give me. How she created a home filled with love. I hope I am doing half as well as she did.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I miss the way food tasted.  Nobody did it like mom when it came to cookies.

And I miss cartoon marathons, back when Saturday morning was REALLY about cartoons...


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I miss the old cartoons where the bad guy could get squished by a rock and the government wouldn't tell us it was too violent. I also miss running barefoot through fields before the government told us it was SO unhealthy. I miss eating Twinkies and Captain Crunch and other yummy stuff which the government has decided is bad for us. (Seeing a pattern here?)


----------



## EverythingIndie (Mar 9, 2011)

When I was a kid, my friend Luke and I used to spend all our time together, drawing comics and make poor stop-motion cartoons out of them with his Lego Studios software and camera. It was great! Sadly I threw a huge stack of those comics away when I was a slightly older kid. Now I'm an adult, I wish I hadn't! They might have been cringeworthy (and I'll bet a lot of money that they were), but it would be great to see the kinds of humour I was capable of at the age of 10, along with seeing how my (still dismal) art style has improved.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't miss childhood, I just kept the good parts while aging my way into grownup benefits like later bedtimes and having the money to get really expensive toys!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharonnelson123 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mud, and being able to play in it with no embarrassment.


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

I miss how big my little life seemed to be. Everything that happened was adventure or catastrophe, and I was in the center of all of it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My father


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

I was sitting here pondering this thread and what I missed, and the more I thought about it, the more I realized I didn't miss anything, because I never bothered growing up. Go me!? ?!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I can't think of anything I really miss... being a kid kind of sucked, frankly.


 {nodding} I had a HORRIBLE childhood with an alcoholic mother and a father who tried to make up for that but didn't know how. What I most remember about my childhood is how ODD I found it to go live with an aunt and have regular meals and no one either screaming at me or ignoring me.


----------

